

Essential Open Source Tools for Web Developers - rainmaker23
http://ostatic.com/blog/essential-open-source-tools-for-web-developers

======
fidz
W3School for reference? But, How? Also, for the WYSIWYG editor, are all
mentioned editor support the HTML5 or at least CSS3 specification? If yes, it
would beat Dreamweaver so much (though i might only stay at Aptana/Eclipse)

